# mój albo swój



## jazyk

Czytając dwujęzyczną wersję Pies Baskervielle'ów, książkę, którą kupiłem w Polsce w zeszłym grudniu, znalazłem:

Wczoraj wieczorem wystawiłem buty przed drzwiami mego pokoju...

Zawsze myślałem, że użycie zaimka dzierżawczego _swój_ jest obowiązkowe w polszczynie, jak w języku czeskim, ale teraz zaczynam myśleć, że to jest fakultatywne, jak w języku ruskim. Albo ten urywek zawiera błąd? 

Dziękuję za Waszą pomoc.


----------



## mietagosia

Witam!

Powyższy fragment jest jak najbardziej poprawny pod względem gramatycznym. Forma "mego" to to samo, co "mojego". Jest jednak rzadziej używana w języku potocznym, występuje raczej w literaturze. Narrator mówi w pierwszej osobie, więc musi użyć formy "mojego/mego". Natomiast gdyby opisywał kogoś innego, w trzeciej osobie, musiałby powiedzieć:

Wczoraj wieczorem wystawił buty przed drzwiami swego/swojego pokoju. 

Poziom twojego polskiego jest bardzo dobry, naprawdę jestem pod wrażeniem, ale mam kilka drobnych uwag, co do poprzedniego posta:

- w języku polskim nazwy książek, filmów, restauracji, sztuk teatralnych, hoteli, itp, są traktowane jak nazwy własne. To znaczy, ze trzeba je odmieniać i powiedzieć np. "Czytam Psa Baskerville'ów", "Byłem w kinie na Jumperze", itp. 
- zamiast "w zeszlym grudniu" lepiej jest powiedzieć "w grudniu zeszlego roku"
- "język ruski" to określenie nieformalne i dość ironicznie brzmiące, bezpieczniej jest użyć neutralnego określenia "język rosyjski". Tak samo jest z użyciem słowa "Rusek" w odniesieniu do męskiego obywatela Rosji - lepiej jest powiedzieć "Rosjanin".


----------



## .Jordi.

jazyk said:


> Czytając dwujęzyczną wersję Pies Baskervielle'ów, książkę, którą kupiłem w Polsce w zeszłym grudniu, znalazłem:
> 
> Wczoraj wieczorem wystawiłem buty przed drzwiami mego pokoju...
> 
> Zawsze myślałem, że użycie zaimka dzierżawczego _swój_ jest obowiązkowe w polszczynie, jak w języku czeskim, ale teraz zaczynam myśleć, że to jest fakultatywne, jak w języku ruskim. Albo ten urywek zawiera błąd?



Zgodnie z obowiązującą normą zaimki dzierżawczo-osobowe (typu _mój_, _twój _etc.) powinny być używane w zdaniach, w których odnoszą się do wyrazu (nazywającego posiadacza) niebędącego podmiotem (np. _Tata byłby zadowolony z twojej dobrej oceny_). Zaś zaimki dzierżawczo-zwrotne (_swój_) używane są wtedy, gdy posiadacza wskazuje wyraz będący podmiotem zdania, np. _Pożyczysz mi swoją książkę?_
Przy czym trzeba dodać, że zmiana zaimka pociąga za sobą zmianę sensu zdania: np. _Tata byłby zadowolony z twojej dobrej oceny_ (ty dostałeś dobrą ocenę)/ _tata byłby zadowolony ze swojej dobrej oceny_ (tata dostał dobrą ocenę).
A gdy podmiot jest jednocześnie posiadaczem, można używać obu form (np._ Daję ci moją książkę_ albo _daję ci swoją książkę_). Przy czym zalecane jest używanie wtedy zaimka _swój_, gdyż jego zastosowanie jest poprawniejsze stylistycznie.


----------



## Oletta

Jazyk, również jestem pod wielkim wrażeniem Twojej polszczyzny! Zrobiłeś jeszcze małą literówkę "polszczynie", powinno być "polszczyźnie". Poprawiamy Cię, jak widzisz, skrupulatnie . Serdecznie pozdrawiam i życzę udanej nauki języka polskiego!

Ola


----------



## jazyk

Dziękuję za komentarze, komplementy i poprawki, ale nie myślę, że odpowiedzieliście na moje pytanie. Chciałbym wiedzieć, jeśli to _mego_ je błędne, fakultatywne albo obowiązkowe. Ja, chociaż nie mówię doskonale po polsku, napisałbym  _Wczoraj wieczorem wystawiłem buty przed drzwiami swojego__ pokoju_...

Dziękuję.


----------



## Oletta

Mietagosia odpowiedziała na Twoje pytanie. "Mego", "swego" pokoju, jak i "mej", swej" kuchni jest cechą języka literackiego. Nie są to formy niepoprawne, jednak literackie. 

Zarówno _Wczoraj wieczorem wystawiłem buty przed drzwiami swego__ pokoju_...

jak i _Wczoraj wieczorem wystawiłem buty przed drzwiami swojego__ pokoju_...

są poprawne. Od Ciebie, ponieważ Ty jesteś autorem tych słów, tego tekstu, zależy nastrój, jeśli chcesz nadać tekstowi literacki, poetycki ton, jak najbardziej możesz zastosować formy "swego", "mego" itp.


----------



## jazyk

> Mietagosia odpowiedziała na Twoje pytanie. "Mego", "swego" pokoju, jak i "mej", swej" kuchni jest cechą języka literackiego. Nie są to formy niepoprawne, jednak literackie.


To zupełnie rozumiem a już wiedziałem, ale to pytam, bo w języku czeskim je błędne używać _mój_, _twój_, _jego_, jej i _ich_, gdy dzierżwacze znajdują się w tej samej osobie co podmiot:

Dal jsem jí svoji/svou adresu. 
Dal jsem jí moji/mou adresu. 

Jeśli dobrze zrozumiałem, w polszczyźnie są obie opcje poprawne: _Dałem jej swój/mój adres_, ale myślałem, że tylko _dałem jej swój adres_ jest poprawne.


----------



## .Jordi.

jazyk said:


> Jeśli dobrze zrozumiałem, w polszczyźnie są obie opcje poprawne: _Dałem jej swój/mój adres_, ale myślałem, że tylko _dałem jej swój adres_ jest poprawne.



Owszem, obie opcje są poprawne, ale lepsza jest _dałem jej swój adres_, bo w wypadku _dałem jej mój adres_ jest pewna stylistyczna usterka - powtórzenie wskaźników tej samej formy gramatyczej (ja - mój).


----------



## Oletta

Jasne, przepraszam, jakoś zinterpretowałam Twoje zdanie jako: 
_Wczoraj wieczorem wystawiłem buty przed drzwiami swojego__ pokoju_...
Zobaczyłam w nim "swego" zamiast "swojego" .

Jeśli zaś chodzi o kolejne pytanie, .Jordi. dobrze Ci odpowiedział, tylko czasem, kiedy chcemy podkreślić własność chętniej użyjemy "mój" zamiast "swój" (pomimo tej usterki, o której wspomniał .Jordi.)

Zwracam na to uwagę, gdyż uczę polskiego swoich znajomych i to oni zwrócili mi na to uwagę. Posłużę się przykładami z tekstu, którego narratorem był mały chłopczyk. Otrzymał on od rodziców rower, z czego się bardzo cieszył. Wszystkie czynności, które opisywał, a dotyczące roweru, zawierały "mój", np.:

"Potem schowałem mój rower do szopki dziadka. (...) Innym razem zostawiłem mój rower pod schodami do małej piwniczki."

Tutaj narrator, dziecko, ewidentnie uwypukla, że jest to JEGO drogocenna własność.

Jeśli chciałbyś podkreślić, że jesteś właścicielem tego pokoju, np. masz po 20 latach w końcu swój własny pokój, Twoje zdanie wyglądało by tak:

_Wczoraj wieczorem wystawiłem buty przed drzwiami mojego__ pokoju_.


----------

